# Blut Brushen (Andere Links funzen nicht mehr)



## Pider (15. April 2004)

Ich brauche unbedingt ein gutes Tutorial zum Brushen von Blut oder sonstigem Erstellen von Blut. Ich habe Blut bei der Suche eingegeben und ALLE beiträge durchgeschaut, bei allen Beiträgen sind die Dateien down... Sowas bringt mir nix. Bitte postet mir hier mal ein gutes TUT und die dazu erfolderlichen Brushes hin.

thx

mfg pider


----------



## Philip Kurz (15. April 2004)

Hallo auf tutorials.de  
Auf http://www.thewebmachine.com und http://www.gfx4ever.com findest du einige Tutorials zum darstellen von Blut.
Ansonten empfehle ich dir http://resources.deviantart.com/applications/psbrushes/
Dort findest du eine wirklich große Auswahl an Brushes und aus Erfahrung weiß ich, dass es dort auch eine Menge "Blood-Brushes" gibt. Wenn ich jetzt auf die schnelle was finde, poste ich es noch.
Vielleicht hilft dir das am Anfang.


----------



## Pider (17. April 2004)

*Viele dank aber...*

Vielen dank aber ich habe da jetzt ein neues problem.
Ich habe einige gute Brushes gefunden.
blood.abr ist eines.
Aber wo muss ich sie einfügen und wo finde ich sie dann bei photoshop. Sorry für die  fragen aber ich habe noch nie brushes in photoshop eingefügt.,

mfg pider


----------



## Philip Kurz (17. April 2004)

In dein Photoshopverzeichnis unter Vorgaben => Werkzeugspitzen.
Oder du suchst nach *.abr (-Dateien) und schaust dir die "Adresse" an.


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (17. April 2004)

Und in PS einfügen geht so: Und dann auf das Brushset klicken.


----------

